# dvd video



## sst1226 (Aug 13, 2006)

Hi, I have a Oritron dvd3119 DVD player. I recently finalized a DVD from my DVD recorder put it in the Oritron to play. It did not. Now when I go to use it, I hear sound, but the screen rolls. I can't activate the dvd because I can't navigate the menus. It comes up to the menu screen I think, but it is hard to tell because the screen is rolling. The player worked before all this. I'm wondering if by putting in a dvd-rw disk in the machine, that it may have caused this malfunction - even though it was finalized. It works in my other DVD players just fine., including my computer. Other DVD's and CD's now do the same thing in this player. In other word - nothing plays right in it now.:upset:

Any suggestions!!!

Thanks,
sst1226


----------



## bruiser (Jul 30, 2005)

Time to replace it.


----------



## sst1226 (Aug 13, 2006)

Yes, that might be a solution, what bugs me is the fact that I very seldom use it, and now it is out of warranty. Thanks for your reply!


----------

